# Woodwind Quintet 'Overture'



## bbunker (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey VI-Cers!

Just wanted to share a piece performed today - the 323d Army Band's Woodwind Quintet played at the Briscoe Western Art Museum (that's Western as in...yeehaw!) so they asked for a fun "western" overture - Thankfully I'd worked on a few genre sketches I could work up quickly for quintet, and voila!

Usual caveats - sound isn't perfect, since it's recorded with an iPhone in a museum full of people! And, it's terribly derivative - most obviously of Bruce Broughton!

Here's the link...they only shared via facebook, so I hope this works:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=903445269707139&fref=nf

Hit me up and I'll send you a score, so you can make fun of my hack work in greater detail!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice piece and great to hear members of the Military play it!


----------



## bbunker (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, Craig - I appreciate it!

And I'm obviously a big fan of that band too...


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2015)

link isn't working here...


----------



## bbunker (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry, Rob.

It's Facebook - did you do the right incantations first?!? 

We're still working on getting a 'normal' version!


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2015)

bbunker @ 5th March 2015 said:


> Sorry, Rob.
> 
> It's Facebook - did you do the right incantations first?!?
> 
> We're still working on getting a 'normal' version!



I did the usual sacred ritual chant... but I messed up the words, and now I'm all covered with feathers


----------

